# Einzelfische?



## janina (2. März 2009)

Wir sind im Moment dabei ein Haus zu kaufen mit einem schönen großen Grundstück. Ich plane dort nächstes Jahr einen Teich anzulegen, ich tendiere im moment zu einer Größe von ca. 60-100m² (kein Schwimmteich) für den Anfang. Ich will eigentlich nicht viele Fische darin halten, eher so 3-5, damit die sich nicht vermehren können frage ich mich.. gibt es auch Einzelgänger Fische für den Teich? Am besten gefallen wenn es verschiedene wären. Sollte nur so als beobachtungs-Schmankerl sein.
Natürlich weiss ich das die Fische erst nach einiger Zeit einziehen können, aber vllt. braucht ja der ein oder andere Bewohner dann eine bestimmte Wassertiefe oder andere Vorraussetzungen die schonmal mit einzuplanen wären.
Habt ihr Tipps?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. März 2009)

*AW: Einzelfische?*

Hallo Janina :willkommen

Les dich doch mal durch unser Basiswissen (steht in meiner Signatur) da findest du alles zum Thema Teichbau, Filtertechnik usw.

3-5 Fische auf 100m³ ? Die findest du ja nicht wieder  Und zum einen fragst du nach Einzelgängern und auf der anderen Seite sollen sie sich vermehren ? Klappt irgendwie nicht wirklich.


----------



## janina (2. März 2009)

*AW: Einzelfische?*

Sie sollen sich ja nicht vermehren können.

Meine oma hat in ihrem Garten einen Teich, der quillt im Sommer fast über vor Goldfischen. Der ist natürlich auch ständig trüb und so. Angefangen hatte das mit 5 Babyfischen, schon im Jahr danach war es explodiert. 
Da ich eher nen Naturnahen Teich will, der dann kaum funktionieren würde, hätte ich lieber ein paar Fische die allein nicht zu unglücklich sind und das Wasser nicht zu sehr verschmutzen können, man aber halt schon mit etwas Mühe ab und zu beobachten kann. 
Ich frag mich halt ob das möglich ist, oder ob ich lieber ganz auf Fische verzichten sollte.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. März 2009)

*AW: Einzelfische?*

Hallo Janina,
verzichten musst du auf Fische sicherlich nicht. Aber gerade Goldfische vermehren sich nun mal wie die Karnickel.
Es gibt aber durchaus andere Arten die nicht so Vermehrungsfreudig sind. Wie wäre es z.B. hiermit ? Wimpelkarpfen


----------



## Marlowe (4. März 2009)

*AW: Einzelfische?*

Hallo!


Die Wimpel würden den Teich doch auch arg verschmutzen, nehme ich an.
Genau das soll ja nicht stattfinden.

Goldfische sollen es wegen der Vermehrungsrate nicht sein, Karpfen graben
alles um.
Wie wäre es denn mit Goldorfen? 
Die wühlen m.E. nicht und mit der Vermehrung hält es sich in Grenzen.
Ohne Fütterung dürfte sich ein gesunder Bestand halten, der bei der Größe des Teichs genug natürliche Nahrung finden kann und .....diese Fische sind auch sichtbar.

Herzlichst,

Marlowe


----------



## Findling (6. März 2009)

*AW: Einzelfische?*

Hallo Janina,

noch ist dein Teich ja erst in Planung… aber von Einzelfischen (das bedeutet für mich von jeder Art nur ein einzelnes Tier) halte ich absolut nichts. Es gibt (wenn überhaupt) nur sehr wenige Fischarten, die ihr ganzes Leben als Einzelgänger verbringen – wenn es auch einige Arten gibt, bei denen dies im Alter die bevorzugte Lebensweise ist. Fische sind dem Grunde nach eigentlich alle Schwarmtiere und wollen daher in Gruppen leben. Da es außerhalb der Paarungszeit äußerst schwierig (bei vielen Arten sogar unmöglich) ist, die Geschlechter sicher auseinander zu halten, ist die theoretisch mögliche Zusammenstellung rein weiblicher oder rein männlicher Gruppen jedoch in der Praxis kaum machbar – mal ganz davon abgesehen, ob die Tiere sich in solch unhomogenen Gruppen überhaupt wohl fühlen würden. 

Die von dir zu treffende Entscheidung müsste eigentlich lauten; Fische überhaupt ja oder nein. Und wenn du dich dann für die Fische entscheidest, dann sollen diese auch möglichst normal leben können und das schließt nun mal Nachwuchs mit ein. Wobei Nachwuchs im Teich kein Drama sein muss – andererseits ein fischloser Teich auch seinen Reiz hat.

Für mich persönlich wäre einzig und alleine die Teichgröße bei der Entscheidung für oder gegen Fische ausschlaggebend. Da du in entsprechender Größenordnung planst, steht also von dieser Seite dem Besatz mit Fischen nichts im Wege. Wenn du keinen großen technischen Aufwand betreiben willst würde ich ganz normale rote Goldfische oder die etwas bunteren Shubunkins (eine farbliche Abart des normalen Goldfisches) und/oder einen kleinen Schwarm __ Moderlieschen einsetzen. Deine Befürchtung, dass diese Arten sich zu stark vermehren würden ist berechtigt, jedoch liegt es alleine in deiner Hand ob sie das tun. Wenn dein Teich eine annähernd naturnahe Gestaltung aufweist bietet er – nach einigen Monaten wenn die Pflanzen angewachsen sind und sich einiges an Plankton gebildet hat - einer bestimmten Anzahl von Fischen Nahrung. Wie viele das genau sein werden kann dir niemand im Vorfeld sagen. Aber wenn du 2 Grundsätze beachtest werden es auf keinen Fall zu viele werden:

1.	nur (auf die Teichgröße gesehen) relativ wenige Fische einsetzen. 

2.	die Fische nicht füttern!


Ich habe seinerzeit in meinen neuen Teich nur „eine Hand voll“ Fische eingesetzt. In den ersten beiden Jahren haben sie sich explosionsartig vermehrt, aber in den folgenden Jahren war dann Ruhe. Im Frühling wird ganz normal gebalzt und gelaicht, aber es kommen doch praktisch keine Fische zum vorhandenen Bestand dazu. Mein Teich hat jetzt offensichtlich ein Gleichgewicht in Bezug auf verfügbare Nahrung und Anzahl der Fische gefunden.

Die Fische in meinem Teich wachsen mit Sicherheit langsamer als in Teichen bei denen regelmäßig gefüttert wird, aber dafür sind sie absolut gesund und ich hatte, abgesehen von Jagderfolgen verschiedener Jäger in der Umgebung, noch keinerlei Verluste. Auch Krankheiten oder Parasitenbefall sind bisher nicht aufgetreten. (Wobei ich auf keinen Fall den Anschein erwecken will, dass das Füttern der Fische Krankheiten oder __ Parasiten nach sich zieht!)

Du siehst also, auch Goldfische müssen keine Plage im Gartenteich werden.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## goldfisch (6. März 2009)

*AW: Einzelfische?*

Hallo Janina,

vieleicht kannst Du auch Fische einsetzen, die sich bei uns wegen Wassertemperatur oder fehlender Wandermöglichkeit nicht vermehren können ?

Beide  Grassfische habe ich schon Farbvarianten gesehen. Den Wimpelkarfen hatten wir schon. Die wirst Du in den Riesenteich nur nie wieder sehen. Bei der von Dir geplanten Teichgröße vieleicht irgenwas Störartiges ...

Allerdings alles Nahrungsspezialisten.

mfg JW


----------



## rut49 (7. März 2009)

*AW: Einzelfische?*

Hallo, Manfred,

so ganz verstehe ich Deine Theorie nicht:
Meine "Handvoll" Goldfische wurden nie gefüttert und haben sich trotzdem massenhaft vermehrt! Bis ich 3 __ Sonnenbarsche eingesetzt habe, die die Geburtenkontrolle übernommen haben!

Grüße aus dem Lipperland Regina


----------



## koimen (7. März 2009)

*AW: Einzelfische?*

Hallo Janina

Willkommen bei den Teichverückten. Gratuliere, einen wichtigen ersten Schritt hast du bereits gemacht......du liest bevor du baust. Damit machst du sicherlich schon einige Fehler nicht.

Vorweg, Fische sind in den allermeisten Fälle Schwarmfische.
Aber wenn du dieses vorhaben wirklich durchziehen willst, musst Du einfach 100% sicher sein das es entweder nur männliche oder weibliche Fische sind. Dann sehe ich keine Probleme....natürlich müsste die Bauweise des Teiches auf die Fischart entsprechend Berücksichtigt werden.

Zum Beispiel maximal 5Stk. 3-4Jährige Koi von einem kompetenten Koi-Halter/-Verkäufer. Da ist das bestimmen ob weiblich oder männlich kein Poblem mehr. Und sie hätten sicher genügend an Schwimmraum bei mind. 60m3 wie du geschrieben hast.
Ich würde Dir eher nur männliche Koi empfehlen, kriegste für weniger Geld schönere Fischis in der Farbverteilung und werden auch nicht unbedingt "Jumbos". Machen auch in der Haltung weniger Probleme zb. Laichverhärtungen.


----------



## Findling (7. März 2009)

*AW: Einzelfische?*

Hallo Regina,

auch ich habe bestätigt, dass sich meine paar Goldis vor allem im 1. Jahr wahnsinnig vermehrt haben. Im 2. Jahr war es schon bedeutend weniger Nachwuchs der dann wirklich hochgekommen ist und in den folgenden Jahren war der Zuwachs eigentlich nicht mehr erkennbar.

Ich gebe gerne zu, dass ich nicht weiß, wie viele Fische ich zur Zeit im Teich habe. Aber das ist mir auch egal. Mit meiner Methode kann ich selbstverständlich nicht bestimmen, in meinem Teich dürfen nur z.B. 50 Fische leben. Das funktioniert nicht – das ist mir absolut klar. Die Natur bestimmt bei mir die Anzahl der Fische in meinem Teich – wenn er demzufolge Platz und Nahrung für 50 Fische bietet, dann sind es halt 50, und wenn es für 200 reicht, dann sind es eben 200. Für mich ist viel wichtiger, dass es den Fischen offensichtlich gut geht und dass es weder Probleme mit dem Wasser noch mit __ Parasiten oder Krankheiten gibt.

Zu deinen Sonnenbarschen sei mir eine Anmerkung gestattet. Aus deinem Profil geht nicht hervor, wie viele Goldfische du hast. Dein Teich ist mit ca. 20.000 L nur unwesentlich größer als meiner mit beim Füllen gemessenen ca. 17.300 L, also gehe ich mal davon aus, dass du in deinem Teich nicht nur einige wenige Goldfische hast. Hast du dir schon mal Gedanken darüber gemacht, wie viele Eier deine Goldfische so in einer Saison ablaichen? Bei den Urformen __ Karausche und __ Giebel ist mir die Zahl von über 100.000 (ich glaube so 130.000 bis 160.000) pro Rogner bekannt. Ich übernehme diese 100.000 jetzt der Einfachheit halber mal für jeden __ Goldfisch-Rogner. Selbst wenn davon nur ein ganz geringer Prozentsatz sich in deinem Teich tatsächlich zu Jungfischen entwickelt (der Rest wird zum größten Teil von unter anderem den anderen Goldfischen schon vorher aufgefressen), dann sind das immer noch einige Hundert. Durch die geringe Größe der Goldi-Brut bedingt kann diese sich problemlos im Flachwasserbereich bzw. zwischen Steinen oder Wasserpflanzen aufhalten wo sie von den Sonnenbarschen nicht erreicht werden können. Es kann deinen 3 Sonnenbarschen also niemals gelingen, alle Jungfische zu fressen, zumal diese auch relativ schnell eine Größe erreichen, dass sie nicht mehr ins Beuteschema der __ Sonnenbarsche passen. Der weitaus größere Teil deiner Jungfische wird auf andere Weise ums Leben kommen und nicht wenige davon werden letztendlich im Magen der größeren Goldfische landen. Der einzelne Sonnenbarsch frisst mehr Jungfische als ein einzelner Goldfisch – das möchte ich hier nicht bestreiten. Die Masse deiner Goldfische dezimiert den eigenen Nachwuchs aber um ein vielfaches mehr als die 3 Sonnenbarsche. Daher wage ich die Behauptung, dass ohne die Sonnenbarsche (unter der Voraussetzung dass weiterhin nicht gefüttert wird) in deinem Teich nicht mehr Goldfische wären als jetzt. Deine Sonnenbarsche bereichern das Leben in deinem Teich zweifellos, aber eine wirkliche Funktion als „Geburtenkontrolle“ haben sie meiner Meinung nach nicht denn die von diesen 3 Tierchen gefressenen Jungfische würden ansonsten wie die anderen auch von den größeren Goldfischen bzw. anderen Räubern mitgefressen.

Gruß
Manfred


----------

